# DIR EN GREY IS THE BEST BAND EVER!



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

Psh a duh!


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought that was Super Furry Animals.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

Dir en Grey is an awesome band, but I still consider Janne da Arc [JDA] as my favorite. ^_^


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

NOOOOO! Dir en Grey pwns......Dingo....Why aren't you replying to my messages??? D=


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2007)

moving this thread to proper forum. I wasn't too impressed with them *shrugs*


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

eeeew not to the dead forums!!! >< They weren't too impressed with you either! XD


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of them, but they don't make my ears bleed. I'm not a fan of their lyrics either. They creep me out. :C


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

How are they creepy? XD (joke). Their lyrics are amazing!!!!


----------



## Tomtenizze (Nov 18, 2007)

I strongly disagree with the topic.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 18, 2007)

Tomtenizze said:
			
		

> I strongly disagree with the topic.




I strongly agree with this disagreement.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 18, 2007)

They suck shit.


----------



## Tsura-kun (Nov 18, 2007)

Dir en Grey is a good band if you are a fan of metal, and also happen to be a fan of the japanese language. but, if you lack either of these two interests, then you basically hate the band because frankly it doesn't appeal to you. I like the band personally, but it is by no means the best band in the world. :3


----------



## Esplender (Nov 18, 2007)

Tsura-kun said:
			
		

> Dir en Grey is a good band if you are a fan of metal, and also happen to be a fan of the japanese language. but, if you lack either of these two interests, then you basically hate the band because frankly it doesn't appeal to you.








Up until now I've never thought I'd ever use a facepalm image.
I am a fan of metal, but comparing a pussy/fag-rock band to the genre totally defaces it.
And I am neutral towards the whole Japanese factor. I couldn't care less about what language a song is in, it's a universal language which anyone can understand.


----------



## Tsura-kun (Nov 18, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Tsura-kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to offend o__O but it's classified as deathmetal, and frankly that's what it sounds like to me. Pussy/fag-rock to me would be like, My Chemical Romance or the Used (both of which are actually bands I like, but face it, they're both emo/fag/pussy-rock) so yah...


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

I could never stand The Used; but... everyone has their likes and dislikes..


----------



## Esplender (Nov 18, 2007)

Tsura-kun said:
			
		

> Sorry to offend o__O but it's classified as deathmetal, and frankly that's what it sounds like to me.



This is death metal.

This isn't.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree with Esplender, 
although I really liked Yokan.


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

(O_O) All of the disagree-ing people NEED TO DIE!!!!!! D=.......Yokan was too happy XD. They aren't death metal...what the hell.....They don't suck shit.....You're just jealous =P


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2007)

In my personal opinion, the stuff Kurtbatz makes sounds better than Dir En Grey =x


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

Tomtenizze said:
			
		

> I strongly disagree with the topic.



I Strongly disagree with your reasons of staying alive =.


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FePxRcS1a-4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FePxRcS1a-4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh well that sucks ^


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

well im just gonna bump this to level up =3


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

bump bump bump


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2007)

don't bump posts please =x it is considered spamming


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

bump bump bump grrr I'm bored so never mind.


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay then >>.


----------



## Toki (Nov 19, 2007)

What about Slayer, Death, Cryptopsy. Not Deathmetal but Metal and awesome. I know it has nothing to do with the topic but METAL!!!! m/  classical is also awesome.


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 19, 2007)

<< eh metal is good at times....... Agitated Screams of the Maggots sounds metal-ish to me.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 19, 2007)

Dir en Grey are cool, They recently had a concert over here i believe >.< There music is nice, although i wonder what they where doing in my country :wink:


----------



## MoonliteSymphony (Nov 19, 2007)

I REALLY don't like japanese fashion rock.   It just annoys me.  It's really light high to mid range production for cookie cutter music.  The only special thing about it is "OMG SEXY BAND MEMBERS."  You'll find more skilled examples of anything they do, in soooo many places.  

I'll stick with Mr. Bungle and Sleepytime Gorilla Museum if I feel like having some jackasses screaming at me.  At least they have a sense of literary irony.


----------



## Ori_Pwnage (Nov 20, 2007)

Way to go with your opinion! >>......  Not all of their songs include screaming... Die, cunt. XD kkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk..... They are dead sexy, and god in my eyes O_O.


----------



## Aden (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of metal, death metal and such (and, like *Toki*, classical), but I wasn't impressed by these guys. They come across as douchebaggy, fake, and even a bit whiny at times. Plus, their musical talent is, well, just about average. Powerchords and palm muting. Now don't get me wrong; they're listenable. I could rock out to them some days. They're just not too remarkable. I can get that kind of heaviness (they aren't even that heavy, comparitively), plus better playing ability and songwriting, so many places elsewhere.

I don't get where such fanatical fanboys/fangirls such as yourself come from, *Ori*. You're fervently worshipping the average.

/If Dir En Grey is reading this, I challenge you to a guitar face-off.


----------



## Heath (Nov 25, 2007)

-


----------

